
Linux First OS to Merge Multipath TCP with RFC8684 Support - Aissen
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/netdev/net-next.git/commit/?id=08a45c59f16efe33ca715e894231a9b7afd3b7b4
======
vlovich123
EDIT: Probably a misreading on my part if the author wanted to convey it's the
first implementation of RFC8684

Title is editorialized & factually incorrect.

[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/foundation/urlsess...](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/foundation/urlsessionconfiguration/improving_network_reliability_using_multipath_tcp)

Apple has had MPTCP publicly for 3 years at least:
[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201373](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT201373)

MPTCP was used internally for even longer.

